# Quick rain barrel question



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally found rain barrels for sale within 100 miles of me! 55 gallon plastic ones. Some blue, some white. Think it's okay if they have had bleach and/or "cleaning chemicals" in them. I plan on using them for the garden. My SHTF drinking water is another issue.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Bleach yes...cleaning chemicals no.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Have you checked around on places like craigslist?

Just saw an ad in our area.

*55 Gallon HDPE Drums - $1 *

Have approximately 60 drums. $1 a piece


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

That's cheap! 

$5 each here.


----------

